# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Personal pronouns

## Tutor

A lesson on personal pronouns http://masterrussian.com/aa110100a.shtml

----------


## Dimitri

"я" конечно =)

----------


## BlackMage

When I'm talking I use Я very rarely.  Then again I don't use other pronouns very often either.

----------


## Dimitri

> When I'm talking I use Я very rarely.  Then again I don't use other pronouns very often either.

 Я хочу есть, я пойду в магазин etc  - как ты говоришь без "я" интересно? ))

----------


## BlackMage

> Я хочу есть, я пойду в магазин etc  - как ты говоришь без "я" интересно? ))

 Кушать хочу. Пойду в магазин. (They may be bad, but it's what I say :P.) 
When I write I use all the pronouns, but somehow it feels right to just say "что-то хочу."  rather than "я хочу что-то."

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Я хочу есть, я пойду в магазин etc  - как ты говоришь без "я" интересно? ))   Кушать хочу. Пойду в магазин. (They may be bad, but it's what I say :P.) 
> When I write I use all the pronouns, but somehow it feels right to just say "что-то хочу."  rather than "я хочу что-то."

 А в чем смысл этого? :))

----------


## BlackMage

I'm not a native speaker and I am by no means fluent, so I understand that my way is probably the wrong way.  Do you ever just omit the pronoun?  Of course.  Понял?  ::

----------


## Leof

> I'm not a native speaker and I am by no means fluent, so I understand that my way is probably the wrong way.

 no *BlackMage* you speak it properly - both ways are right.

----------


## Dimitri

> I'm not a native speaker and I am by no means fluent, so I understand that my way is probably the wrong way.  Do you ever just omit the pronoun?  Of course.  Понял? ;)

 Как я понял ты не говоришь "я" из принципа. Вот тут в чем смысл? :)

----------


## flowforever

я

----------


## TATY

Has anyone got the Frequency dictionary?

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Thanks, I'm missing the instrumental personal pronouns from my grammar stash. In fact, I didn't even know the proper name for that case  :: .

----------


## capecoddah

Я *I*Knew this years ago

----------


## kwatts59

> Has anyone got the Frequency dictionary?

 Out of every 1,000,000 words, "Я" occurs about 15,631.11 times. 
on the other hand ... 
Out of every 1,000,000 words, "Он" occurs about  18,942.62 times. 
"Он" ranks the 4th most popular Russian word.
So for all you people who guessed "Я", YOUR WRONG!   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> "Он" ranks the 4th most popular Russian word.
> So for all you people who guessed "Я", YOUR WRONG!

 What are numbers 1 thru 3?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

1 х*й
2 *бнуть
3 П*тин  ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  "Он" ranks the 4th most popular Russian word.
> So for all you people who guessed "Я", YOUR WRONG!     What are numbers 1 thru 3?

 Here are the top 50 most popular Russian words: 
1 36358.94 и misc
2 27792.36 в prep
3 20689.51 не misc *4 18942.62 он pron*
5 16588.14 на prep *6 15631.11 я pron*
7 12546.08 что misc
8 11398.44 тот adjpron
9 11223.99 быть verb
10 11150.72 с prep
11 9808.61 а misc
12 8604.72 весь adjpron
13 8043.90 это pron
14 7313.35 как misc *15 7110.80 она pron*
16 5735.64 по prep
17 5672.65 но misc *18 5592.16 они pron*
19 5455.05 к prep
20 5033.86 у prep *21 4863.63 ты pron*
22 4787.36 из prep *23 4740.29 мы pron*
24 4724.07 за prep *25 3924.53 вы pron*
26 3756.63 так adv
27 3662.18 же misc
28 3558.06 от prep
29 3535.97 сказать verb
30 3396.65 этот adjpron
31 3288.80 который adjpron
32 3273.98 мочь verb
33 2945.47 человек noun
34 2900.17 о prep
35 2866.38 один card
36 2786.93 еще misc
37 2714.09 бы misc
38 2677.36 такой adjpron
39 2652.63 только misc
40 2552.74 себя pron
41 2388.81 свое pron
42 2382.57 какой adjpron
43 2310.89 когда misc
44 2271.47 уже misc
45 2249.87 для prep
46 2205.73 вот misc
47 2177.45 кто pron
48 2145.99 да misc
49 2059.32 говорить verb
50 2042.67 год noun
.
.
. *282 324.42 оно pron*

----------


## Dimitri

kwatts59, где ты это взял? :о)

----------


## TATY

> kwatts59, где ты это взял? :о)

 Russian Learner's Frequency Dictionary bu Nicholas J. Brown.

----------


## capecoddah

"according to Dale Carnegie"
Dale hasn't made it to Russia yet http://www.dalecarnegie.com/

----------

